

Show HN: Build activity feeds with Laravel and getstream.io - tbarbugli
https://github.com/GetStream/stream-laravel

======
tbarbugli
A couple of weeks ago a wrote about an example app that showed how to build
activity feeds and news feeds with Laravel and get-stream/stream-php.

From that experience I decided to build a Laravel package; the package allows
to keep in sync model instances with user feeds (by just using a trait) and
comes with some Laravel niceties (eg. a base view structure; a FeedManager
facade).

I would really like to know your opinion about this; the package is available
on packagist ([https://packagist.org/packages/get-stream/stream-
laravel](https://packagist.org/packages/get-stream/stream-laravel)) and on
github ([https://github.com/GetStream/stream-
laravel](https://github.com/GetStream/stream-laravel)).

